
Scientists Unveil Weed Breathalyzer, Launching Debate over Next Steps - evo_9
https://www.npr.org/2019/09/05/757882048/scientists-unveil-weed-breathalyzer-launching-debate-over-next-steps
======
bediger4000
I predict that we will find out that driving high is correlated with
accidents, maybe a little less strongly than driving drunk. We will
criminalize driving high.

Next: a not-paying-attention breathalyzer.

